# Private Pond w/ Logan



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Since I took Kaitlyn to the pond to break in the new jon boat yesterday, I got home from work and me and Logan loaded up and went down there today! Today was much better then yesterday!!! I strictly bass fished w/ worms...Once again June Bug colored worms did the trick! I did catch 1 on a watermellon. I didn't catch all that many, probably because I didn't have one of my fishing shirts on!!! Logan almost whooped me using strictly crickets bream fishing. He caught some good bass on crickets too. I had a a couple worms get bit in half and funny thing when Logan brought up his last bass on a cricket, it started flopping and spit out half of one of my worms!!! Logan by far caught more fish then me!:blink::shifty::thumbup:


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Jason you have sneek in to some one stocked pond again. I see. I know you realy useing a cast net and not a pole. jj


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm disappointed brother, how can you go fishing without your famous fishing shirt lol .. good job putting little man on the fish!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Not a bad thing to have a youngun beat you at fishing- More fun top watch them


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

I want to know why you are always kissing the fish. Must be some fetish or something.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What can I say Ken......I love me them fishies!!!!! you'd hate to see what I do w/ my hooved critters!!!!!!:blink::whistling:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

^^ no thanks...but, good job at the pond...


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Good job Jason...


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Now that's a good day on de' pond I say!!! perfect fryin size, but the way you kissed them with such passion, I assume they swam away fer another day of catching....

Good job Jason, I miss fishing dem' ponds.

Jimmy


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Jimmy....don't even know the regs fer bass. Never keep em. Bream is another story, but we released all to fight another day!


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Great fishing report. Logan looks very pleased with his results, and for good reason.


----------

